# Club penguin protesting against dumb disney



## broadwaythecat (Oct 22, 2012)

Look, this is ONLY for those who play cp, okay? THis means you RoverAC!  LEt's protest about disney and how they changed cp.

.1. The stage shows stupid plays. The costumes are nice though.
 2. Moderaters are banning people for no good reason!!! But if you get banned and send an email to cp saying that you were unfairly banned, they unban you, give you FREE membership and coins.

3. baybees, acually i like the babees
4. membership, disney wants money!!! they r advertizing membership EVERYWHERE!!! They are making the non members feel bad. At least I have a 1 month membership.

Join the freedom birds by posting in this thead!!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the majority of the members here dont play CP, you won't find much comments


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 22, 2012)

Well not many of us here on the Bell Tree play CP but more power to you. Also, would you edit your post and take out the word "gay"? It's a little rude to use it as a way of saying something is "stupid".


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 22, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Well not many of us here on the Bell Tree play CP but more power to you. Also, would you edit your post and take out the word "gay"? It's a little rude to use it as a way of saying something is "stupid".



IKR? I can't believe a ten year old can be so offensive.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, I used to play Club Penguin loads when I was younger and when I pretty much stopped playing it, it was when Disney had taken over. Granted it's not so fun anymore but... Eh, anyway, I doubt you'll find any people here that like or still play Club Penguin anymore.

... to be honest I don't know if OP is serious or what but anyway


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know about club penguin, but I do know about clubbing seals! *rimshot*


----------



## SockHead (Oct 23, 2012)

Every free MMO advertises their memberships so I don't know why that's a complaint.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 25, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> IKR? I can't believe a ten year old can be so offensive.


 Well, I guess you have to thank some kid named Antonio for me being so offencive. We are always getting into fights. I also know, like a TON of swear words





 Watch this vid. I didn't make it. But I was looking for another one called "dumb disney''. but there a swear word in that one.


----------



## Brad (Oct 27, 2012)

I stopped playing that game after it left Miniclip.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but you still won't find much people who agree

And it's not that fool's fault, its yours for not ignoring him.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 27, 2012)

Membership was still widely advertised before Disney brought Clubpenguin, these companies need money you know.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 27, 2012)

Your points are pretty invalid. Before CP was "taken over/bought out" by Disney it was ok, I played it purely because my younger sister did and I wanted to make sure she was safe on it and back then it had about 3 mini-games and you couldn't do much until you had membership anyway. So your point of "DISNEY JUST WANTS MONEY" is stupid considering even then they had membership which meant unless you had it you just had a TON of useless coins (since you could only buy one of those fluffy things and that was it). 

I was sort of on this bandwagon before but I'm really not out of the fact I really couldn't care and also they've made it quite a big success among younger age groups and a really safe place for them (of course parental supervision SHOULD still happen as nothing is foolproof).

EDIT://





Cloud said:


> Membership was still widely advertised before Disney brought Clubpenguin, these companies need money you know.



Mhm.. I'd hate to imagine how much it costs to run those servers as well as they are. Along with paying people who code the stuff (etc). I mean, just to ATTEMPT to launch my game it's cost me $500 and I'm still looking at only $30 return..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> Your points are pretty invalid. Before CP was "taken over/bought out" by Disney it was ok, I played it purely because my younger sister did and I wanted to make sure she was safe on it and back then it had about 3 mini-games and you couldn't do much until you had membership anyway. So your point of "DISNEY JUST WANTS MONEY" is stupid considering even then they had membership which meant unless you had it you just had a TON of useless coins (since you could only buy one of those fluffy things and that was it).
> 
> I was sort of on this bandwagon before but I'm really not out of the fact I really couldn't care and also they've made it quite a big success among younger age groups and a really safe place for them (of course parental supervision SHOULD still happen as nothing is foolproof).
> 
> ...


Exactly. As rich as Disney is, Club Penguin is a subsection of Disney Entertainment Studios. They have their own funding (of course they're funded by revenue, however...) like Rois said, servers cost money to host. I know the server provider I use for Minecraft is $7/per month (roughly) for 5 players on a time without team speak. The more players, the more bandwidth and memory is needed (to store items, loadouts, etc.). For a server that a typical club penguin game would have, you're looking at about 50 members (at least that was the max back when I played it like Rois, before it boomed like it has) which would total to about $45 maybe, not to mention the price of creating the site and holding it up as well as updates and publicity. Disney is a business and they need to make money. Club Penguin is a sort of MMO that is better paid for than free. Free to play games aren't usually good (exception is a game like TF2, NOT SPIRAL KNIGHTS! You should never have to pay to continue playing a game... /minirant). You can't expect to freeload off of someone's hard work and money and then expect the highest end of perks and whatnot.



Spoiler: Random Off-Topic Complaint



Also, I would like to address a point you made in your post earlier – about knowing a lot swear words. There really is no relevance and there is never any need to be harsh, especially on a forum. The best way to make a point is to make it calmly and intelligently. Think through your posts, reread them (especially if you're trying to make a good point), and then post. Also, it looks good if you decide that spelling and grammar matter, too. Persuasive writing, people!  Let's look at it this way, [some] Obama and Romney supporters can't cohesively make their point. Instead, they bash the other candidate and then just use the false campaign promises that their nominee has put forth. In order to have a good argument or to make a good point, make sure that you do it calmly and cohesively. Multiple exclamation marks, cursing, and misusing the word gay do not make you look intelligent and are typically detrimental to your cause if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 29, 2012)

╔════════♔════════╗
Also the key point everyone SEEMS to be passing over.

If no one on these forums, minus yourself and RoverAC plays Club Penguin, without being rude...

Why the hell do you think we will give a damn about a rant with no real basis or anything which is a reasonable argument (As you can read we've already mashed your points up and you made most of your points into pluses about Disney's ''takeover''). 

You should post this in (if they exist) Club Penguin forums, not on a forums where all the occupants don't play and don't care... J.s​
╚════════♔════════╝ ​


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> ╔════════♔════════╗
> Also the key point everyone SEEMS to be passing over.
> 
> If no one on these forums, minus yourself and RoverAC plays Club Penguin, without being rude...
> ...



True, theres no reason other than crap to post a thread where NO ONE cares about a crappy game


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 29, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> True, theres no reason other than crap to post a thread where NO ONE cares about a crappy game


╔════════♔════════╗

I'm not calling it a CRAPPY game. It's better than I can do and all things considered it's good for the target market. It's just a case of we don't play it due to our age and the fact we play other things.​
╚════════♔════════╝ ​


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 30, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> ╔════════♔════════╗
> Also the key point everyone SEEMS to be passing over.
> 
> If no one on these forums, minus yourself and RoverAC plays Club Penguin, without being rude...
> ...



Rover AC doesn't play Club Penguin. Rover AC made fun of lookyhooky in his first Club penguin related topic.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been coming in and reading the posts in this thread for the past couple of days.


Seriously guys? You're debating over Club Penguin. This is worse than the double jointed thread.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been coming in and reading the posts in this thread for the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> Seriously guys? You're debating over Club Penguin. This is worse than the double jointed thread.


Which is why I request a close, mods!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 31, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been coming in and reading the posts in this thread for the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> Seriously guys? You're debating over Club Penguin. This is worse than the double jointed thread.



What happened with the double jointed thread?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 31, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Which is why I request a close, mods!



Then report it.


----------

